# Indoor climbing



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Had a beginners lesson at the weekend and went along to the bouldering centre today for some practice/workout. My fingers, wrists and forearms are now a bit dead!
Any climbers here to share some tips on strengthening the right muscles? And some good stretches for after? 
Got one of those gripmaster thingies. 
(taken me so long to write this post!) :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

A long time since i last did it, i used to go regularly, and i have no advice. But man i sympathise with the forearm thing lol Heavy like lead


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Have a read at Dave MacLeod's blog Plenty pointers there :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Used to do a lot of this at Army level a Gyrol ball is wicked for hands and wrists


----------

